# Florida Beaches With Fly Fishing Nearby



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sanibel Island, Naples, Miami. 

Snook in Sanibel and Naples, Bones in Miami.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Destin/applach, fort Myers, Marco.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

That is prime tarpon season and if you are interested in fishing for tarpon it is probably a good idea to get a guide lined up ASAP. It is also good for beach snook as seen in pictures posted here.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

There's no fishing in Florida better go to the Bahamas


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Unless you have a boat or will be getting a guide Destin or surrounding area may not be your best bet as options are limited for someone on foot.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

There is always a lot of snook on the beaches you can throw flies at between Sarasota and Anna Maria.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Flatsaholic said:


> There is always a lot of snook on the beaches you can throw flies at between Sarasota and Anna Maria.


This. I used to catch snook pretty frequently at Anna Maria.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Sanibel Island, Naples, Miami.
> 
> Snook in Sanibel and Naples, Bones in Miami.


I will agree with all but you might wanna stay a little south of Sanibel island. They have been getting hammered with red tide this year. plus the discharges from lake O are hard to know when exactly they will release. water is great until a release up there then everything runs. South end of Fort Myers beach thru Bonita Beach has been clear and I have had lots of happy customers catching snook in the first trough at day break.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't know the north side... but St. Pete beach, Longboat Key, and Siesta Key in the Tampa area, and further South Sanibel and Captiva near Ft. Meyers come to mind. All of these have beautiful beaches and early in the morning you can walk with the fly rod.

I'd convince the wife that as part of the vacation for you should be a guide-fishing day, You certainly can find a good guide that will put you on a multi species day of fly fishing.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

**** d stuff guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Well, they booked a place in Destin. Will I have a ton better time if I take my skiff? Or is it more of a bay boat scene?

Thanks.


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

Where in Destin are you staying? Best luck I have had when vacationing was finding deep water along the surf and looking for cruising red fish early in the morning before the crowds set in. There will be tons of lady fish. During the day if you can find a less crowded area wade out to the first sand bar and looks for cruising fish. I also would recommend fishing the west side of Destin bridge in the mornings. Usually something there whether it be pompano, red fish or jaws.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Bay boat or skiff are good in Destin. You can fish all over the bay or on the beach front as it’s usually pretty calm. There’s a couple guys on here who live in the area who might help. 

We took my panga over last year and even though I didn’t get to fly fish I was able to get my older boy (he was 7 then) and the father & son of the other family who went with us onto some albies and jacks off the beach. We just went out the pass and headed east along the beach looking for bait getting busted and then chunked silver spoons. They all had a blast and I loved getting them on fish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Flatsaholic said:


> There is always a lot of snook on the beaches you can throw flies at between Sarasota and Anna Maria.





SomaliPirate said:


> This. I used to catch snook pretty frequently at Anna Maria.


There are no telling what will be around Anna Maria to Siesta Key beaches this coming year, after this past year red tide issue. Probably same thing with Sanibel & SW FL.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Backwater said:


> There are no telling what will be around Anna Maria to Siesta Key beaches this coming year, after this past years red tide. Probably same thing with Sanibel & SW FL.


You're always a downer !


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

trekker said:


> You're always a downer !


Sorry bro. Don't you want to know the skinny before you book a place there? I live about 30mins to AMI and keep tabs on what's up with the fishing there. Just trying to be honest and straight up with you. But hey, don't let me stop you. Knock yourself out!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

There will still be some snook along the beaches, but not like years past. If I was going to rent a place along the SW coast with good fishing and a beach it would be a house out on Upper Captiva. Great beaches, and miles of good fishing if the fish are there.


----------

